# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Data Mining Cubes?

## skan

Hello.

I'm trying to study SQL Server Analysis Services and watching video tutorials on it. 

Some videos explain how to create cubes and how useful they are.
Some other videos explain how to perform a data mining analysis.

But I don't understand why it seems that they don't create a cube as an earlier step for the data mining.
Why don't they use cubes as a source for data mining? (and they just use views)

Regards

----------

